
Upcoming European law – requires content blocks under 1 hour by police request - internet_user
https://www.laquadrature.net/en/terreg/
======
internet_user
This new regulation will force every actor of the Web’s ecosystem (video or
blog platforms, online media, small forums or large social networks) to:

1) Block in under an hour any content reported as “terrorist” by the police
(without a judge’s prior authorisation), and therefore to be on call 24/7.

2) Anticipate police requests by detecting on their own illicit content using
automated filtering tools.

Websites that don’t respect these rules would risk a fine of up to 4% of their
revenue.

